# Rigid SS? Why?



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

OK, I'm sold on singlespeed and love it.

Now I'm wondering if I should go rigid. I have a Rock Shox Revelation fork. I like it, no issues.

But I'm thinking I could drop some weight, further simplify my bike, and probably have a more 'pure' riding experience. I'd probably become a better rider too.

I would think that I would have more trouble on some of the bigger/faster descents (I like to ride my hardtail downhill as hard as I ride my 6" AM bike). For sure that would suffer...

I'd imagine that my climbing would improve too.

Any strong opinions either way?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Why?

Because!

I put a rigid fork on my current bike mainly because I was curious.
The places where I can go fast are also pretty smooth, with some rounded bumps or steps that may give me a few inches of air. The rigid bike works great for me there. A rigid fork does not dive when I brake hard or roll down something a bit steep. With a rigid fork, I can place my front tyre very accurately when going over obstacles.

For me, the challenging part is coping with washboard roots and rocks. How to minimize either the number or the intensity of the hits my hands are taking: keep my weight back, go faster to skim over it all, go slowly to make the hits milder, ...


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

I constantly pass people with my rigid bike. Was SS for 7 years but added some gears (1x9) this season. In the years of riding with no suspension I feel that I have really honed my skills. I can bomb down a double black with no issues. The only thing I won't do are huge drops (Pace RC31 carbon fork and alloy Klein frame are limiting). I feel that the rigid riding has made me a much better rider in general. I need to pick the best lines, jump well, my steering/tracking is too precise, and I like the low maintenance. Climbing is awesome and the bike is light as ****. Rigid forks are usually cheap, give it a try says I.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I was slower downhill on a rigid fork for many years. It takes some time to adjust to flying downhills faster on a rigid fork. Knowing the trails intimately helps. As does having confidence in the handling and braking of your bike. Pinch flats (if using tubes) are much more of a problem on a rigid, so you need to be able to read the trail fast, and be able to react just as fast.

Now, I'm just as fast, if not faster, than my riding buddies that use suspension.

Your climbing will improve out of sight, very quickly.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

No one on a rigid fork will go as fast as they do if they had suspension.

I have found my steel forks less air pressure than my Drake for stiff handling.

This whole discussion falls into two categories- a) try it and you may like it or not, and b) try searching terms like "fully awesome rigid front hardtail" and you're bound to get opinions from a lot of hopeful people one way or another.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

You will climb quicker on a rigid bike. So you start your rides and finish at the same spot means climbing and decending elevation is equal, you might be a little bit slower decending rough trails but on average with the faster climb you will more than likely lap at the same times as you would with suspension. 
In my case i am losing seconds on the decents but im gaining minuets on the climbs.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

We do singlespeed and rigid because we're the badassest motha****as to ever walk or ride this planet.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

erik1245 said:


> We do singlespeed and rigid because we're the badassest motha****as to ever walk or ride this planet.


+REP ^^^^

Its definately a good feeling when the geared community look at you as if you are mad... no gears or squish, then they get a lesson in Awesomeness


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Because I am a SingleSadistMasoSpeed

I enjoy the pain on my lungs when monster spinning, I enjoy the pain on legs and back while hammering, I enjoy the pain on rocky garden also I love to abuse my steel bike, mash the pedal with my all might.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

perttime said:


> Why?
> 
> Because!
> 
> ...


Awesome explanation. That pretty much sums it up. Just to add one tiny little point, that is there is basically zero maintenance involve. I'm new to SS Rigid, but after every ride with it, I just park it right up with all the dirt and grimes on. If it gets really dirty, just hose it off and air dry. Lube after every couple of rides. That's about it.

Married with kids, ya know how valuable time is? LOL


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Went rigid because it was cheaper than the Fox shock I was looking at! Much cheaper! That and the trails I typically ride don't really require a shock. Don't get me wrong, I deal with alot of roots and a shock would be nice but I am quite happy with my set up at this point. Being on a 29er also helps suck up some of the hits as well.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

The bike that introduced me seriously into mountain biking was a 26" Redline Monocog.

I was sucking air BIG TIME on that bike and sold it out of frustration. Now that I'm in much better shape (6 years later), I have a 26" rigid single speed with cantilever brakes and 1.9" tires I built up that I can now ride with competence.

I guess I like the idea of having an inferior bike compared to the big suspension rigs out there. I have purposely taken any "help" out from the equation (from a components standpoint) that forces me to use everything I got to ride that bike successfully. 

A rigid 26" SS with rim brakes defintely makes you HTFU; you truly have no modern components to rely on.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

because i am hella lazy....

totally serious...


----------



## RLK (Nov 4, 2009)

Because:

a) I can on my local trails,
b) it's fun,
c) my steel rigid fork was cheap, and 
d) there's much less maintenance and ***** to break.


----------



## michael lyons (Jan 19, 2009)

its fast, fun and painful...why wouldnt you!


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

i've had my SS rigid built up for about 3 weeks now. i've been on maybe 15 ish or so rides in that time with a majority being on the rigid.

everything listed in this thread is true. you will either HTFU or quit and cry. you will become stronger. you will climb faster. you will pick better lines. your body will ache more (at least at first). you will spend less time tinkering with your bike. you will love the sleek and simplistic look of a SS rigid. your other bikes will start to get crusty. you will save money. you will temporarily develop a pompous attitude among your riding buddies because of your rigid, double if it's a 29er. you will turn heads at your local trails because everyone else will be wondering how they too can HTFU. you will be 100% more satisfied when you crush your buddies on your local trails riding their trances and epics and blurs.

honestly, i only went fully rigid because i didn't have loot at the time to get a suspension fork. my cro moto grande cost me $80 and i don't plan on changing it out anytime soon.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I ride rigid ss because it's lightweight, looks hot, the simplicity of it and I just enjoy it


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*Rigid + 1*

Just make sure you have some high volume tires for some cush cush ....in the bush ! Specially in the front. 2.2 race king supersonics. Fast and light.......Oh yes ! :thumbsup: Sub 18lb.....MTBR input build. Nicely done I might add !


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I ride rigid ss because it looks hot


and you look marvelous!


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

Where I ride there are lots of rocks and the trails get worse (more rocks exposed) during the Summer. I rode with a steel fork during the winter but recently changed to an 80mm fox fork. My hands are much happier. While I get that the rigid fork is lighter and simpler, I won't be riding on one except during the Winter. And I don't feel any slower because of the squish.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

CB2 said:


> and you look marvelous!


Why Thank you


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

I grew up riding rigid MTBs. My bikes got more complex, more expensive and more maintenance-needy. But outside of Alpine chairlift holidays or relatively rare long, rocky UK descents, I wasn't having any more fun on the suspended bikes. 

So I went back to rigid and ss for a while (my local trails are woodland singletracks, not rocky tech-fests) and my hardtail and FS seem to be gathering dust. It's just as much fun, but simpler and more challenging / rewarding.

The fun-to-simple balance is what keeps me on the rigid SS.


----------



## JasonByers (Nov 13, 2010)

The first thing I noticed about riding rigid was how much easier the climbs were. Cornering is predictable and no brake dive. Those three things have made me a faster rider. Three out of the four guys I ride with ride full suspension. I kill them on the hills and they catch back up on the way back down. That's the tradeoff for me and I'm ok with that. Rigid has forced me to become more finesse rider and that makes the ride more enjoyable for me. We do have one trail we ride at once a month or so that makes me want a front squish. I've put that Reba Race in my shopping cart many times but have never gone through with it. I know I would have buyer’s remorse.


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

Ok done. Perttime convinced me immediately. 

Time to go find a fork. 

Thanks, this is fun.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Just don't blame me if you don't like it  There are people who don't.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> You will climb quicker on a rigid bike. So you start your rides and finish at the same spot means climbing and decending elevation is equal, you might be a little bit slower decending rough trails but on average with the faster climb you will more than likely lap at the same times as you would with suspension.
> In my case i am losing seconds on the decents but im gaining minuets on the climbs.


This sorta sums up why I ride rigid during the wet season...

But during the summer around here you bang out a 3-4k climb on a logging road. Putting the suspenders on lockout doesn't punish you much here. Then you have the 3-4k drop on flowing singletrack. Doable on rigid, but way slower. A loop with suspension will take you much less time than rigid.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

umarth said:


> This sorta sums up why I ride rigid during the wet season...
> 
> But during the summer around here you bang out a 3-4k climb on a logging road. Putting the suspenders on lockout doesn't punish you much here. Then you have the 3-4k drop on flowing singletrack. Doable on rigid, but way slower. A loop with suspension will take you much less time than rigid.


I ride rigid only.......but umarth ..........you are correct sir ! :thumbsup: Like one riding bud says.......gears......it's the future !


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Rigid singlespeed for about 15 to 20 years now.Just about no maintenance and good fun like a big bmx.I run a three inch gazza on the front at 12psi when i go out with my mates on their suspended bikes.Its all about the riding experience,no faff to fiddle with,just get on and go plus the bikes look so good in my eyes.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Besides, chicks dig dudes that ride rigid.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

I think guys dig chicks that ride something rigid.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

lifecycle said:


> i think guys dig chicks that ride something rigid.


+ 1 .........


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

So now I'm thinking...why not take this opportunity to make it a 29er in front?

Has anyone here done that? It's a 26er obviously.

It has a very slack head tube angle, for what that's worth...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Patterson said:


> But I'm thinking I could drop some weight, further simplify my bike, and probably have a more 'pure' riding experience. I'd probably become a better rider too.


You answered it all in your original post. :thumbsup: 
Try it. You might like it, you might not. More find they do than don't when they try.



Patterson said:


> So now I'm thinking...why not take this opportunity to make it a 29er in front?
> 
> Has anyone here done that? It's a 26er obviously.
> 
> It has a very slack head tube angle, for what that's worth...


Yes, many have. There is a forum for 69ers here.


----------



## Lonecrow (Jun 20, 2011)

I really like my Rigid, for single speed big plus for climbing and overall handling , sure there are times
when I think a front shock would be really nice, but the benefits really outweigh any negatives if there
really is any, no way will I spend big bucks or add more weight for a shock, if physically I Developed 
some wrist problem or whatever then that would be a different story.
Also really happy I went the 29ers for my ss they really do make a difference.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Patterson said:


> So now I'm thinking...why not take this opportunity to make it a 29er in front?


You have a revelation on the Hummer ...

I am just guesstimating now. A 29er wheel with a typical 470mm 29er fork may be too tall. A fork meant for 26" wheels (440mm, or so) would keep front end height more reasonable. You probably have enough down tube clearance, but it wouldn't hurt to make sure and take out a long ruler to see if you have space for a bigger wheel with a shorter fork.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

perttime said:


> You have a revelation on the Hummer ...
> 
> I am just guesstimating now. A 29er wheel with a typical 470mm 29er fork may be too tall. A fork meant for 26" wheels (440mm, or so) would keep front end height more reasonable. You probably have enough down tube clearance, but it wouldn't hurt to make sure and take out a long ruler to see if you have space for a bigger wheel with a shorter fork.


I'm guessing he'd want something shorter than 440 to keep the handling traits similar. First the OP needs to find the a-c to keep his bike handling "normal". I would guess somewhere in the 440 range, like perttime says.

Then I'd buy something in the 410-420 range because the taller wheels will end up making the front end taller. But do your research before buying. A Surly 1x1 fork fits up to a 2.1 29er tire or something and other rigid forks might not even allow that.

Buy why **** up a bike that is perfect the way it is?


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

I just got back from a ride on my rigid SS and here is why I chose that bike today. Temps were in the mid 80s and climbing with high humidity, but trail conditions were dry and fast. Under those conditions I don't want to ride a bike that may feel at all sluggish on the climbs. The responsiveness and light weight of a rigid SS felt fantastic under those conditions and though I knew it was hot and muggy, it really didn't bother me at all. Obviously you have to adjust your riding to the rigid fork (and the SS), and I don't see ever giving up gears and suspension on some of my bikes, but I will always have a rigid SS because there is nothing like the feeling you get riding one (especially climbing).


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

Perttime, I've had more than one revelation on this bike.

That bike is really slack, 67 degrees I think with the Revelation at 130mm; 68.5 I believe at 100. I just want to keep it at 67.

I'll have to do some measurements to figure this one out...:thumbsup:


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Patterson said:


> Perttime, I've had more than one revelation on this bike.
> 
> That bike is really slack, 67 degrees I think with the Revelation at 130mm; 68.5 I believe at 100. I just want to keep it at 67.
> 
> I'll have to do some measurements to figure this one out...:thumbsup:


I heard somewhere that the Revelation 140mm is at 515mm A2C, so 515-35 (25% sag) = 480mm A2C. A voodoo zombie fork is at 470mm.

480mm A2C (suspension corrected fork) - 38mm (how much it will raise the axle from a 26" to a 29" wheel) = 442mm?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Kaizer said:


> I heard somewhere that the Revelation 140mm is at 515mm A2C, so 515-35 (25% sag) = 480mm A2C. A voodoo zombie fork is at 470mm.
> 
> 480mm A2C (suspension corrected fork) - 38mm (how much it will raise the axle from a 26" to a 29" wheel) = 442mm?


Nice, I think, but no way am I interested in checking the math. Here is the recommendation.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

The Cove website does not list it as quite that slack but maybe they measured it with a shorter fork (???) 

With the wagon wheel, the steering geometry works out different from the kiddie wheels: 68 or 69 degrees is usually considered very slack for 29" wheels.


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

That's some good math Kaizer. I think my best bet is to take the bike into a bike shop with a yardstick and lots of 29 wheels and forks lying around.

Oh pert, I didn't think of that. Yeah, a 69 on a 26 may be one thing but what happens when a 29 is 69 degrees? Hmmm...

I guess with a bigger wheel you don't NEED as much slackness since you roll over stuff easier...?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

It is about: "trail"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_and_motorcycle_geometry#Trail

All else being equal, a bigger wheel gives you more trail.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

The hell with the math. I am running my Rock Solid front (445mm) that I took off my GT. Why? Because if feels right. I know, alot of people with say it is too twitchy or whatever. But I came from riding road bikes and my mtb was always set up almost the same. Stetched out and low in the front. Now it is a little higher but nothing like the new wave of guys I see out there that like they slapped some nobby tires on a hybrid! You know what I'm talking about. The guys that have their bars almost 4" higher than their seat. Why not just put some ape hangers on there?


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I love my Ragley TD:1. Its a sub 18 pound bike, handles great and is faster than me. My Optimus Ti is set up with a Reba XX and SS. It hasn,t seen the dirt since I built the Ragley.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Rigid really teaches you to pick great lines on the DH. It is also stupid easy to loft the front for hopping up over obstacles.

For rigid, carbon bars, big tires, soft fork are a must.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

"Full suspension is for chubby, emasculated, unskilled, nancyboys who are too indecisive to pick a line." - DWF


----------



## jbbikerider (Feb 22, 2010)

First ride on my Black Sheep SS rigid 29er sold me on how awesome it is to climb anything with a rigid front end. Hard to explain but my lefty forks are sitting idle in my garage. I'm going lefty on my new Black Sheep ST Highlight but I'll stick a Ti fork on it in a heart beat if I don't like it with suspension.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

rensho said:


> Rigid really teaches you to pick great lines on the DH. It is also stupid easy to loft the front for hopping up over obstacles.
> 
> For rigid, carbon bars, big tires, soft fork are a must.


My SS has 26 x 1.9 tires, steel fork, aluminum handlebar.

It's like when Muy Thai fighters kick banana trees to toughen their shins. HTFU!


----------



## c7train (Apr 16, 2010)

Why not?!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

c7train said:


> Why not?!


animal house flashback appreciated!

+rep 4 U :thumbsup:


----------



## SS Landser (Dec 19, 2007)

LIFECYCLE said:


> I think guys dig chicks that ride something rigid.


YES! :thumbsup:


----------



## fattirebliss (Jun 30, 2007)

I went with a carbon rigid fork....I climb better rigid, my bike is lighter (17.8 lbs) and the whole rigid singlespeed chick thing is cool too!!!!!


----------



## hopsalot (Apr 12, 2008)

I like rigid because it makes easy trails more challenging and tough trails a real adventure. When I ride my rigid SS I am forced to take the slower but smoother "green line" instead of the faster but rockier lines that I normaly take on the FS. The line choice is so different on these two bikes, for me I learn nothing about being a better trail rider or downhiller on my FS.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Simplicity.... no gears, no squish, no maintenance... we're lazy... but the only time ever lazy makes you the coolest cat on the planet !


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

Studies show that the more impact your body takes...the stronger it gets. This is why older people benefit so much from jogging.... suspension riding=weaker bones. Rigid riding=stronger bones!!


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

vindiggitydog said:


> Studies show that the more impact your body takes...the stronger it gets. This is why older people benefit so much from jogging.... suspension riding=weaker bones. Rigid riding=stronger bones!!


Except for when they break after hitting the gnar gnar like you would with squish underneath you.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I've always had a regular ride with a rigid fork. This is my first SS and it's perfect for the DH BMX track the kids have built in the forest.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Dion said:


> My SS has 26 x 1.9 tires, steel fork, aluminum handlebar.
> 
> It's like when Muy Thai fighters kick banana trees to toughen their shins. HTFU!


SmartenTFU! 

When I first started riding rigid, I ran 25.4 alloy bars. On long rocky descents, I found my vision being blurred, yes blurred vision due to getting bounced into oblivion. I didn't know what was going on, due to all the pain in hands, jarring and bouncing around. This was with a soft carbon 29 fork (Pace). One switch to carbon 25.4 bars, and my hands were instantly better(vision only slightly less blurred). I couldn't believe what was going on and put my alloy bars back on to check. The bars alone made this big difference. This was before running big tires. 5 years later, I still run 25.4 carbon bars.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

rensho said:


> On long rocky descents, I found my vision being blurred, yes blurred vision due to getting bounced into oblivion.


"Mah eyebones is swimmin'!"

Takes me back to my first years of MTB (1979 - 1990s) when all bikes were rigid. That was just a part of it. That line above popped into my head on the first Rockhopper for Lungs race in Annadel back in 1982, put on by my friend James McLean (we were both Special Ed reps in CA at the time). I remember saying that to friends as we boing boinged through the rocks.

And that is why I still love to ride a rigid SS.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

slocaus said:


>


I read that in a hill billy accent


----------



## IBBW (Mar 24, 2006)

*blah blah blah*

I threw on the rigid last week amid this "debate". I actually carried a suspension fork with me and the tools to change it back if it (I) sucked. I carefully timed myself over a 15 mile course I have ridden for years on the squish SS. Result? Much less risk taking on the decents (I like to stay off and above ground) and roughly a 10 minute faster lap. Why? Beats the crap out of me but I haven't gained 10 minutes on a lap in forever. I am not a betting man by any means but I would have had no problem betting a 20 that I could have done it faster on the squish. I do know places I would NOT ride one. I can say that there is something to it for SS. More testing required...........


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

rensho said:


> SmartenTFU!


 TBH, the rocks and bumps and lumps I slow down on. 

Rigid SS is just plain fun.

It's so simple and plain, it's nice to crank out and not worry about all the bells and whistles. I never was into all the gravity dropper seat posts, big suspension, lock-out forks, etc. When I did have that stuff on my bike, I felt like I was always fiddling with it instead of just enjoying the ride. Plus, all that stuff is just so damn expensive to purchase and maintain - I even get a little irked when I have to replace a tubeless tire - sometimes a tube sounds better.

Life gets complicated - the last thing I want complicated is my MTB life. Set-it-and-forget-it!


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

I feel like I am on the fence about this stuff... when I am on my rigid fork, I love how it climbs and stuff, but when I ride my suspension fork, I love just to roll down the hill with reckless abandon...
one thing I did notice with rigid, it forces you to pay attention :thumbsup:


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Dion said:


> TBH, the rocks and bumps and lumps I slow down on.
> 
> Rigid SS is just plain fun.
> 
> ...


I'm rigid 1x9, but still considering a dropper seat post so I can descend better...


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Dion said:


> The bike that introduced me seriously into mountain biking was a 26" Redline Monocog.
> 
> I was sucking air BIG TIME on that bike and sold it out of frustration. Now that I'm in much better shape (6 years later), I have a 26" rigid single speed with cantilever brakes and 1.9" tires I built up that I can now ride with competence.
> 
> ...


+1 on that. Me too.


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

slocaus said:


> "Mah eyebones is swimmin'!"
> 
> Takes me back to my first years of MTB (1979 - 1990s) when all bikes were rigid. That was just a part of it. That line above popped into my head on the first Rockhopper for Lungs race in Annadel back in 1982, put on by my friend James McLean (we were both Special Ed reps in CA at the time). I remember saying that to friends as we boing boinged through the rocks.
> 
> And that is why I still love to ride a rigid SS.


This poster is really amazing to me, mostly because of the date. I didn't even think such riding was popularized or organized as early as 82!

Great post.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Patterson said:


> This poster is really amazing to me, mostly because of the date. I didn't even think such riding was popularized or organized as early as 82!
> 
> Great post.


How about 1976? 
You need to check out CK's site.



> "A strange bicycling event called "Repack" changed my life, starting in 1976, when the first downhill off-road race took place on a road a few people called "Repack" road, just outside Fairfax, California. I promoted clandestine races there starting in 1976 and ending in 1984, the beginning of what has become a world-wide sport of downhill mountain bike racing."


End of OT hijack, back to our regularly scheduled hooha.


----------



## sunset1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

It isn't always about fast either. Some of the most fun I've had on a bike was hopping around in big rock gardens at a speed barely past trackstand on a low geared, fat tired, rigid ss. Like bike chess trying to figure out how to maneuver through the various lines and obstacles. I tried that once on a hardtail and could never adjust to the fork compression throwing the balance point of the bike around.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Dion said:


> TBH, the rocks and bumps and lumps I slow down on.
> 
> Rigid SS is just plain fun.
> 
> ...


You're right, and that is why I ride SS and 1/2 the time SS rigid. Dropper post is becoming a must for me though.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Have a group ride on a technical trail yesterday. Definately not the fastest, but middle of the pack. Everybody else is either on HT or FS gearies. Manage to keep up or even overtake peeps on a rigid SS is fun, both on ascend and descend.. LOL


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

The question is, rigid SS with platforms, or clipless ?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

old'skool said:


> The question is, rigid SS with platforms, or clipless ?


Either. Can we all stop categorizing and go ride bikes now?


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Just got back......When I'm not riding I like talking about riding.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

old'skool said:


> The question is, rigid SS with platforms, or clipless ?


Duh! _old'skool?_ *old'skool!*

Pay attention. Clips and straps! duh..........

Still have 'em on my '85 Ritchey


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah, I'm riding platforms now, and I do have several sets of straps. May have to give that a go.Think I even have some Aviners laying around. 

On my geared bikes, though, it's clipless.


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

old'skool said:


> The question is, rigid SS with platforms, or clipless ?


I prefer platforms. I feel freer and more like I did when I was a kid. I feel better.

But if I'm really trying to fly with some fast people I may put the cliplesses on but to tell the truth, the difference to me is marginal. They don't help me much.

If I'm going on one of the really rough, super rooty, flat trails I go for platforms for sure.

Even on my 6" bike I prefer platforms. I use 5 Ten shoes and love them.

Now straps on the other hand...I'm not sure.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Patterson said:


> I prefer platforms. I feel freer and more like I did when I was a kid. I feel better.
> 
> But if I'm really trying to fly with some fast people I may put the cliplesses on but to tell the truth, the difference to me is marginal. They don't help me much.
> 
> ...


Everyone here in agreement that we should pull the search functions off the mtbr site?


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

umarth said:


> Everyone here in agreement that we should pull the search functions off the mtbr site?


pfft...no.

can't take away my 'search ya big goof' ammo for those 'which SS [insert component here] is the best' threads...


----------



## sunset1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

I've been contemplating a move to platforms myself lately... if for no other reason than to avoid the intricacies of switching up footwear as much as three times during the course of a dayride. And perhaps this next winter will answer the question "Can I really pedal the bike wearing my tele boots?" hmmmm...


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

old'skool said:


> The question is, rigid SS with platforms, or clipless ?


When I first built up my rigid SS I set it up with platforms because it seemed to fit into the "simplicity" of rigid SS, and I tried real hard to keep it that way. But the platforms were holding me back on the rigid SS, more that they would on a geared bike with suspension. First, that little extra you can get climbing with clipless was just enough to allow me to make climbs I was not making without them, and on fast bumpy descents with a rigid, the clipless helped a lot with staying on the pedals.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

CHUM said:


> pfft...no.
> 
> can't take away my 'search ya big goof' ammo for those 'which SS [insert component here] is the best' threads...


Hey CHUM, if we type your name like "chum," is it considered using all caps to indicate a sense of urgency? You know, 'cause like your name is already in caps, so we gotta change it up somehow.....


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

CHUM said:


> pfft...no.
> 
> can't take away my 'search ya big goof' ammo for those 'which SS [insert component here] is the best' threads...


You made fun of me for not being helpful.... but a huge number of threads that are started have been covered already. I write **** because I can rely on everyone else is sure to drop wisdom on the already covered subject regardless on whether or not someone on the thread has already asked the question.

This does go to show that SS is a huge niche and not a particularly innovative one. There is simply not a ton of new aspects or notions that are specifically SS in a given year.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

> the clipless helped a lot with staying on the pedals.


Yeah, that's my problem. I never rode BMX, so I don't have the ability to grasp the pedals like they do. I don't like getting bounced off and landing on the seat with my nards. Or, just having one contact point on the bike ( my left hand.....)

I'm not a purist, I'm pragmatic. I don't SS cuz it's cool, I do it because it's fun. It's nit an image for me.



> if for no other reason than to avoid the intricacies of switching up footwear as much as three times during the course of a dayride


All my clipless bikes have Crank Bros, I have one pair of shoes for exactly this reason.

Good advice everyone, thx.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 24, 2006)

Vader said:


> I've always had a regular ride with a rigid fork. This is my first SS and it's perfect for the DH BMX track the kids have built in the forest.


MMMMMMMMMM.............Green........


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

umarth said:


> Everyone here in agreement that we should pull the search functions off the mtbr site?


I ****ing hate the search function. Not sure why though... I've owned a *575*, *On* *One*, *456* & various *SS*"s. Then again, I often suck at the interwebs.


----------

